# Mouse and keyboard keep freezing



## spaceman2155 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi,

I installed Windows 10 on my daughter laptop and since then she would randomly get the touchpad freezing, the only way out of it was to power down and reboot, but lately the problem has gotten worst. Now the problem happens more often and it also stops the keyboard working. The reboot still works but the problem comes back much quicker and the laptop practically got unusable.

The only way around this was to connect a external keyboard and a external mouse to the laptop and they work perfectly and do not freeze, but its kind of crazy having a laptop and a external keyboard and mouse attached to the USB ports. Can you help in any way, her system details are below.

Thanks
John


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That appears to be a HP laptop.
What is its model name and complete model number?
What is the exact product number(P/N) on it?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That laptop has a weak *AMD E-450 APU 1.65 GHz* processor







so don't expect it to be speedy or real snappy.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## spaceman2155 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi,

Yes I don't expect the notebook to be flying along, but with the touch pad premanently freezing it is making the notebook unusable.
What is its model name and complete model number? HP Pavilion dm1 Notebook PC
What is the exact product number(P/N) on it? BIM44EA#ABU
Processor AMD E-450 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, 1650 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)

Hope this helps,
John


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> HP Pavilion dm1 Notebook PC
> BIM44EA#ABU


I didn't have any luck with the product number that you submitted, so you may have typed one or more characters wrong.
The correct product number will be helpful in determining the exact model number of that notebook.

The *dm1* series notebook comes in several model numbers, so we need to determine which model number you have.
The complete model number will be *dm1* followed by a dash and additional characters.
Example: dm1-1003tu, dm1-3025dx, dm1-4010us

The dm1 models appear to have a "Synaptics" or a "Alps" touchpad.
It also appears that none of the dm1 models have driver support for Windows 10.

Windows 10 will be releasing its anniversary upgrade soon.
Hopefully, that'll resolve the issue with the touchpad and keyboard.
If it doesn't, then you should consider reverting back to Windows 7.
Be aware that you lose the ability to revert back to Windows 7 if it's been more than 30 days since Windows 10 was installed.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Frank is correct. When I search for dm1, none of the results show win10 support. When you use an unsupported os, you are in effect a beta tester; might work and it might not work.
Since win10 is an unsupported os, the best thing you could do would be to clean install win7 along with drivers, patches, updates, etc.

If you really really want to have win10 on this system, you can attempt to search and install drivers manually from the individual vendor's site ie touchpad, etc. Lack of support is much more of a problem for laptops since they are very proprietary. 
Again IF it were me, I would install a supported os ie win7 or linux.


----------



## spaceman2155 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi 

Thanks for the replies, the full P/N: DM1-4175sa

I am not sure how to do a clean install of Windows 7 and where would you get the software?

John


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> the full P/N: DM1-4175sa


*HP Pavilion dm1-4175sa Entertainment Notebook PC* (B1M44EA) - originally came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.

I didn't have any luck finding the recovery media disc kit for that laptop at HP Customer Care or at Computer Surgeons HP Recovery Center. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

